# Gestochenscharfes Steam- User Interface ab 1440p



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Hi,

Die Lösung des Problems scheint sehr gefragt zu sein, deswegen mache ich jetzt dafür extra ein T auf.

Für diejenigen die nicht mit einer Konsolenauflösung am PC spielen fällt bestimmt das unscharfe Steam-UI auf weil es nicht nativ auflöst, zumindist ab 1440p aufwärts. Um das Problem zu lösen macht man folgendes:

*Rechtsklick Steam.exe/Eigenschaften/Kompatibilität,  hier setzt man nun bei Einstellungen ein Haken bei ''Skalierung bei hohem DPI- Wert deaktivieren'' *Mit ''OK'' die Einstellung übernehmen.

Nun sollte Steam gestochen scharf (nativ) auflösen.

Diese Vorgehensweise funktioniert auch prima bei anderen Programmen die nicht nativ auflösen wollen.

Seit Windows 8.X nimmt sich das OS das Recht die UI- Skalierung standardmäßig auf 125% zu stellen, die Folgen sind seltsam: Sehr viele Programme nutzen nun eine völlig andere Auflösung als die native = daraus resultiert die verschwommene/ unscharfe Optik. 
(Einstellungen/System/Bildschirm:Wert)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2015)

Ist mir irgentwie noch nie aufgefallen. Habs mal aktiviert und seh immernoch kein Unterschied...


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ist mir irgentwie noch nie aufgefallen. Habs mal aktiviert und seh immernoch kein Unterschied...


  Steam neugestartet?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2015)

Ja schon


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

Ich sehe da auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Vor der Umstellung bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun nach der Umstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem bestand schon unter Windows 8.X.
Steam/Hilfe/Systeminformationen/Grafikkarte

Der Unterschied sticht sofort ins Auge! Also wer das nicht sieht hat Konsolenaugen oder ist 75+ jahre alt


----------



## S754 (16. August 2015)

Bei einem 4K Monitor ist es nicht so empfehlenswert,  dann ists wahrscheinlich für die meisten zu klein ^^


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Das Problem bestand schon unter Windows 8.X.



"Schon" unter Win 8.X
Du bist lustig. Bei Win 7 gibts kein Problem


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> "Schon" unter Win 8.X
> Du bist lustig. Bei Win 7 gibts kein Problem



Windows 7 ist auch kein Witz von einem OS  Aber schön zu lesen das Windows 7 noch funktioniert


----------



## marvin 92 (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke!


----------

